# Do!aqua 45x24x30cm| Ohko Village | PLANTS ADDED



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

ALOHA everyone! \m/ ^__^

I finally got myself a rimless tank and was influenced to scape it up.

I'd call this my first true "Aquascape".

Anyways Equipment:

*Tank: Do!aqua 45x24x30cm 
Filter: ZooMed 501
Substrate: Amazonia Aqua Soil
Lighting: Archaea 27w CFL *

I would _love suggestions_ on anything that could help this tank out!

Heres a rock scape I messed around with. Any tips would be lovely!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Sweet rocks! What kind of plant are you going to plant?


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice scape, just needs water & plants to finish it off!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Sweet rocks! What kind of plant are you going to plant?


Thanks! I was able to visit the AFA store and picked out the smaller pieces.

Hmmm... Debating on the foreground. 
It's between glosso, baby tears, or dwarf hairdresser. 
What do you think with my light? Also will be running pressurized co2. 
For stem, so far rotala "Vietnam red", Downoi, and don't know what else(?).


Mike


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

al4n said:


> Nice scape, just needs water & plants to finish it off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks! I really am a beginner to the scaping. >___> 

Can't wait to toss in my lamp eye killis! 


Mike


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice hardscape!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

hardscape is nice..but unfortunately the size is too small..you need a couple of larger chunks..plants will out grow an' mar the depth of it what it seems right now


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Very Late Update >__< DAY 25*

Hey everyone, sorry for not updating daily >___< been very busy..

Anyways, heres a little update on the aquarium. I already did a mega trim on Didipilis, hair grass, and zosterfolia, since they all grew much to fast.

I have a school of 7-9 Galaxy Danios, and 5 bronze tetras, pair of scarlet basis, 3 ottos, 1 reticulated hillstream loach, 1 borneo hillstream loach, pair of stiphodon gobies, and a 24+ PFS.

Current Plants:
Rotala nanjenshon, wallichii, singapore,macranda "japan red", zosterfolia, golden-nesea, barclaya longifolia red, S. Repens 49, Downoi, limnophilia hippuroide, Didipilis Diandra, Dwarf Hair Grass, Erio 'Japan', Blood Vomit, and Glosso, and random mini-pellia 

Pressurized CO2 at 2-3 BPS 5 hours

Lighting: 6.6 WPG 6 hours

Ferts: NPK

twice a week water changes with 75% RO & 25% TAP


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

I know the tank looks jungly, but I really wanted to test out some of my favorite plants to grow them myself.  

Im thinking of removing the ember school, and sticking to the galaxy danio school. 

LMK what you guys think on improvement.

THANKS FOR VIEWING.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

woah, you dumped some serious Mulah in that tank... nice 

glad you considered the dwarf hairdresser...


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> woah, you dumped some serious Mulah in that tank... nice
> 
> glad you considered the dwarf hairdresser...


he he he.... just caught the "dwarf hairdresser" through my resent post :thumbsup:

Yeahh, hopefully it pays off... >___< still debating on which plants to permanently keep in this tank :hihi:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

id be interested to see how you like the blood vomit. im considering that one myself


----------



## poppyseed (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this looks lovely. The plants go nicely together, despite being a "jungle."


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful use of colors and leaf textures! You probably already know that the plants completely overwhelm the stone work, so I would recommend looking for bigger stones!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

poppyseed said:


> I think this looks lovely. The plants go nicely together, despite being a "jungle."


thanks! yeahhh... "jungle" 

Once I get enough trimmings of the rotala 'japan red', singapore, S. repens 049, and the golden nesea, it should look less jungly  .....i hope lol


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

tex627 said:


> Beautiful use of colors and leaf textures! You probably already know that the plants completely overwhelm the stone work, so I would recommend looking for bigger stones!


I 100% agree! 
I picked up all the smaller pieces from the box at the AFA store this past winter... regret not getting bigger pieces :frown:... I know for sure, on the next layout, I want much larger pieces!

Thanks for bringing that up though, always appreciate comments like this


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I think the growth looks excellent, nice textures and colors.


----------

